# Coloured Ascot



## Abmorr54 (3 Apr 2020)

I have been tracing the Britsh and Canadian military history of family members who have served over the years dating back to the Boer War. Things are going fairly well except for one family member who served in the 70's.  Unfortunately, he has since passed and has no immediate family members that have any of his military history. The only thing I have to go on is a military picture of him in full combat gear with a FN-C1 and wearing what looks to be a pink coloured ascot. I was hoping to determine his regiment from the colour of his ascot. But I do not know and after a significant amount of research to determine what if any Canadian infantry unit wore a pink ascot I came up empty-handed.

Would you or anybody out in the Army.ca world know where one may find a listing of all of the regiment ascot colours used in the 70's?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Apr 2020)

It's highly unlikely that you will find a list of ascot colours. I would suggest that you look for regimental/corps ties and camp flags for matching colours and combinations.

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/defence/caf/military-identity-system/flags.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Apr 2020)

Artillery all had the same dark blue background with red zig zag stripes. They were basically required wear, sold via the RSM/Kitshop mafia


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Apr 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Artillery all had the same dark blue background with red zig zag stripes. They were basically required wear, sold via the RSM/Kitshop mafia



The PPCLI had two variants. Variant one was the solid French Gray ascot. Worn mid 70s to the 80s.

Variant Two was the Red, Gold and Royal Blue, worn early 80s til I don't remember when.


----------



## quadrapiper (4 Apr 2020)

Abmorr54 said:
			
		

> I have been tracing the Britsh and Canadian military history of family members who have served over the years dating back to the Boer War. Things are going fairly well except for one family member who served in the 70's.  Unfortunately, he has since passed and has no immediate family members that have any of his military history. The only thing I have to go on is a military picture of him in full combat gear with a FN-C1 and wearing what looks to be a pink coloured ascot. I was hoping to determine his regiment from the colour of his ascot. But I do not know and after a significant amount of research to determine what if any Canadian infantry unit wore a pink ascot I came up empty-handed.
> 
> Would you or anybody out in the Army.ca world know where one may find a listing of all of the regiment ascot colours used in the 70's?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


Could it be a faded Airborne ascot or t-shirt?

If you can post the photo that might provide additional points of reference.


----------

